# Cycle Helmet



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I need a new cycle helmet and I've seen this one in the bay of E. Opinions?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151046230200?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Any other suggestions?


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

this is mine from halfrauds

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_178743_langId_-1_categoryId_271409


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Try before you buy - they fit very differently from brand to brand.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Guess that rules out eBay then :thumb:

I didn't try my crash hat on I used for karting/track days. Are they that different?


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

Yup defo try before you buy. I went to evanscycles and they were doing doing deals at the time for specialize helmets £25


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks, not sure if there is one of those near me. I'll take a look


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Specialized are doing a trade in offer in June, where you can get an S3 for £60 discounted from RRP of £110 and a Prevail for £85 discounted from RRP of £160.

http://www.specialized.com/gb/gb/news/latest-news/16123?intcmp=homePromo1LEAVEITBEHIND


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks but that's a bit more than I want to pay and I don't have a helmet already


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't really wear em, my kids do though. Specialized


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> Thanks but that's a bit more than I want to pay and I don't have a helmet already


No problem, I would definitely recommend trying a few before you buy though, as the fit can vary a lot between different brands. The last thing you want is an uncomfortable fit or pressure points on your head whilst out riding.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Go for a Giro :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

From what I remember from my mtb days (late 90s:lol Uvex were small made, best to try before you buy.

I have got a Giro just now.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Depends what kind of riding you do if intense you may want a full face helmet, possibly knee and elbow pads.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Just street riding. Maybe a little off road, nothing too serious. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have a Uvex helmet which I bought direct from the importers. It's a quality helmet which I find quite light, comfortable and so far very durable.


----------



## gillywig2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks to Z4-35i for the info on the Specialized helmets. I've just traded in my old Spec Decibel for a pearl white S3


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

try before you buy.... try a range of brands and find what fits YOU best......


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

gillywig2 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Z4-35i for the info on the Specialized helmets. I've just traded in my old Spec Decibel for a pearl white S3


I'm not going to thank him tho, cos I bought my S3 in the middle of May :wall:

I did get it for a goodprice tho so not all bad


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

zed3 said:


> I'm not going to thank him tho, cos I bought my S3 in the middle of May :wall:
> 
> I did get it for a goodprice tho so not all bad


Don't feel too bad, I brought a Prevail in March :wall:

I used their current offer to trade in my wife's cycle helmet, we thought she'd had it a while, but when we checked the manufacturing date we worked out she'd had it for almost 17 years.

She also now has a nice new S-Works Prevail using the trade in offer.


----------



## 32-BOY (Mar 7, 2012)

I just got the S3 helmet through the amnesty scheme and i can safely say it was £60 well spent....well made super light and it looks good. Good luck with whatever you choose :thumb:


----------

